# Rockford Fosgate Power 50.2



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi all, I've had this old amp sitting in my closet for 20+ years. Is anyone familiar with it? I'm curious if it would handle running a stereo integrity MKV 12" woofer (dual 2 ohm) bridged at 1 ohm. Or would there be enough power at 4 ohms? I've been out of the game for way too long!


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Been around those amps before and even had the 50.1 mono myself. 

At ohms bridged, I'd expect around 200RMS, not really what most would want when pushing a single 500RMS 12" driver. 

Now I wasn't 100% sure if the 2-channel was 1 ohm stable bridged, so I did a Google search and found a Dyno run of that particular amp. While it won't do the 500RMS that SI is rated for, it should do [email protected] ohm, as the one tested did a surprising [email protected] ohm dynamic. Be enough to get most of the performance out of that sub, though I'm sure most would recommend getting a more powerful amp in the near future. 

At 4 ohm, the one tested did 181RMS Certified, so I stand by my 200RMS prediction of yours, as Certified is like playing a test tone and is very stressful on amps. He never did a dynamic run at 4 ohm to simulate real world usage.


----------



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply/information! Looks Like I'll be looking to purchase a new amp as well. No sense going cheap if it won't cut the mustard!


----------

